# X rated



## Reefbabe (Feb 13, 2006)

I went to the Wild Animal Park the other day and was trying to catch some animals in action......guess I got my wish, lol!
Okay...this is gross but, FUNNY out weighs that!


I WENT


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2006)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that smilie is grosser than my pic, lol!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 13, 2006)

Teehee : "action" all right!
She gave you a very private moment


----------



## Arch (Feb 13, 2006)

Reefbabe said:
			
		

> I think that smilie is grosser than my pic, lol!



:lmao:  lol...great capture reefbabe....wouldn't hang it on my wall tho...... Actually maybe would be good in the lav!....might help you.....you know...go!


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 13, 2006)

hahaha i like mikes response


----------



## James H Lyons (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh nazty!

Cheers
James


----------



## Fate (Feb 14, 2006)

lol cool pic  made me chuckle


----------



## salleh (Feb 15, 2006)

BWHAHAHA..nice one.


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeesh! That's nasty! Lucky you weren't approaching for a close-up though.

Rob


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 15, 2006)

Ya no kiddin...good thing the wind wasn't blowing, lol! I shot this from a moving tram about 60ft away...so I was pretty safe.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! I HAVE ALMOST THE SAME PICTURE!


----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, hope you don't mind me showing you mine (if you would like me to take them down I will)

Here are the ones Erik and I got at the zoo this summer: 






Erik took this one:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 15, 2006)

a little too close for my tastes, corry...


----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> a little too close for my tastes, corry...



Erik likes his zoom lens.


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 15, 2006)

That is GRAPHIC......eeeewwwwww!


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2006)

So now we all know that rhinos don't wee on their tails!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 15, 2006)

ahahahahha! and the look on her face is so content..Kind of the face I get when I have been holding it all day and finally find a potty.


----------



## Fate (Feb 16, 2006)

lol  the close ups.....eww, but hillarious


----------



## Islair (Feb 16, 2006)

You people have problems.  Bleck!:lmao:


----------



## Francois (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi,
First solution: stop beer
Second solution: stop beer
Third solution: stop beer...
Poor alcoholic animal...:mrgreen::lmao:


----------

